# SS 26.03.16 - Dvorak #6



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Antonin Dvorak (1841 - 1904)*

Symphony No. 6 in D major, Op. 60, B. 112 

1. Allegro non tanto
2. Adagio
3. Scherzo (Furiant), Presto
4. Finale, Allegro con spirito

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm posting this one a little early since tomorrow is Good Friday and I won't be around. For those that celebrate I hope you have a Happy Easter and if you don't celebrate hopefully you will at least enjoy this Symphony from Dvorak 

It's been a while since I've heard this one so looking forward to rehearing it. I'll be listening to:

View attachment 82832


Vaclav Neumann/Czech Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

A favourite for me this week
I shall give this version a listen, from a very consistent full symphony cycle by Jarvi with the SNO


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice chance to listen to this, one of my favorites. It'll be this one.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Ancerl/Czech PO on Supraphon


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Kertesz/LSO here.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Zdenek Kosler, Slovak Philharmonic Orchestra

Very satisfying interpretation


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 82833
> 
> A favourite for me this week


I forgot that I have that recording. I'll try to listen in between egg hunts.


----------



## PeterF (Apr 17, 2014)

I have 3 recordings of this symphony. Will pull out the version by Sir Colin Davis and the London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

BTW, the entire Vaclav Neumann/Czech Philharmonic set of Dvorak's symphonies, which has great reviews, is available for free streaming for Amazon Prime members.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
Plus one for me please :tiphat:


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

D Smith said:


> Kertesz/LSO here.


I'll be listening to this version too.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

random pick from Spotify:


----------



## MrTortoise (Dec 25, 2008)

AClockworkOrange said:


> I'll be listening to this version too.


Joining in on the LSO/Kertesz. This is available on Spotify here.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 82833
> 
> A favourite for me this week
> I shall give this version a listen, from a very consistent full symphony cycle by Jarvi with the SNO


I'm joining Haydn man this week.


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

KenOC said:


> Nice chance to listen to this, one of my favorites. It'll be this one.


I'll be listening to this one as well


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Looked at my library to confirm: I do not own a copy of the 6th.

So, I'll be listening off YouTube: Vladimir Valek w/ the Prague Radio Orchestra
I'm guessing off this album:


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

I listened to the Kubelik/Berliner as well.


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

This is the set I own as well and so will be listening to it sometime this afternoon.










Kevin


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

Witold Rowicki for me.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Libor Pesek's interpretation is excellent, imo. I like his dynamics - somewhat unusual, but at the same time keeping the power of the music intact.


----------

